# My car is at preparation center. Need info from PCD staff. Help!



## carl135i (Apr 14, 2008)

I just looged into my account and see that my car is at the preparation center. It was discharged from the boat on the 27th. This car is returning from an ED. When will I get contacted regarding an appointment at the PCD? I don't think I can wait much longer. Unfortunately due to my work schedule, I need to take delivery on a Friday. Is this possible? How do I make these arrangements? Pleae help clue me in.:dunno:


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

call your client advisor


----------



## carl135i (Apr 14, 2008)

My CA is not very knowledgeable about ED and PCD so I thought I would see if I could get some answers from experience festers or the folks from the Performance Center.


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

CALL THE DEALERSHIP! My car said at the prep center and it had been at the dealership for 2 days. If my CA had not called I would have never known. The website is horrible.


----------



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

The PCD guys will probably send an email, if they haven't already, to your CA. That will include a date for pickup. If it doesn't work for you then you can give them 3 other days that would work within 10days of the original date. According to the letter I received, Friday is busiest. That is the way it happened for me last week. Only 15days/15hours/9min/36sec. left.


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

carl, even if your CA isn't very experienced, he can ask for some help with this. i still remember doing my first one and i got quite a bit of help from some of the senior CA's. just give him a ring.


----------



## carl135i (Apr 14, 2008)

I called my CA and as I suspected he did not have any knowledge. He suggested I call the performance center directly. I called, secured a date, and everything seems to now be on track. 3.5 weeks to go. Now I just need to figure out how to get a plate for the car prior to arrival. I don't want a temp. plate if I can avoid it.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

If you do the paperwork at the dealership they will provide a plate as long as you bought the car in the same state you live you won't get a paper one. At least in it works that way in Pa.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad you got it taken care of :thumbup: Sorry for not chiming in sooner, but I've been out of the office since last Thursday and will be heading back in tomorrow.

Surprised your CA made you call instead of making the call on their own. How are they supposed to learn anything if they always make you do all the leg work? :dunno:

Just as an FYI to anyone else that may read this post, the lady that handles our scheduling tracks any ED vehicle that we have received a reservation for everyday. Once it is confirmed to have cleared Customs and has been released to the VPC, She will send out an email to your CA offering the first available date.

Let me know if you need anything else. :thumbup:


----------



## carl135i (Apr 14, 2008)

Jonathan,
Thanks for the reply. My CA called me yesterday after he received e-mail from your center. We should be good to go. I will see you on the 26th.


----------

